# Spicy Chile Japone Chicken Over Rice



## Ol-blue (Jul 27, 2007)

My son really likes this recipe. It smells so good while cooking.
Enjoy! Debbie

Spicy Chile Japone Chicken Over Rice







CHICKEN
2 (2 1/2 cups) CHICKEN BREASTS; Skinless, Boneless, And Cubed.
RICE; Cooked.
1 to 2 tablespoon(s) OIL
8 WHOLE CHILE JAPONES; Red Peppers, Dried.
2 1/2 tablespoon(s) GARLIC; Minced.
6 GREEN ONIONS; Cut Into Chunks.

SAUCE
3/4 cup(s) CHICKEN STOCK
1 tablespoon(s) CORNSTARCH
5 tablespoon(s) SOY SAUCE
1/4 cup(s) COOKING SHERRY
1 1/2 tablespoon(s) RED CHILI PASTE
1 tablespoon(s) GARLIC; Minced.
2 1/2 tablespoon(s) SUGAR
3/4 tablespoon(s) RED WINE VINEGAR
1 1/2 tablespoon(s) SESAME OIL

CHICKEN COATING
1 EGG WHITE
1 1/2 tablespoon(s) CORNSTARCH
1/8 teaspoon(s) SALT
_____

To make sauce: In a saucepan, stir together the chicken broth, cornstarch, soy sauce, sherry, red chili paste, garlic, sugar, red wine vinegar and sesame oil until the cornstarch has dissolved.
Bring mixture to a boil; reduce heat and simmer for about 15 minutes or until the sauce is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon.
Set aside.
To make chicken coating: In a bowl; stir together the egg white, cornstarch, and salt with a fork until cornstarch is dissolved.
Do not over mix.
Add chicken to egg white mixture and stir to coat.
In a large skillet; heat oil until hot.
Carefully add the chicken to the hot oil.
Spread out chicken evenly in skillet and let the chicken brown with out stirring.
When chicken is browned on one side; turn chicken with a spoon and continue cooking chicken until done, stirring often.
Stir in dried red peppers; stir-fry for one minute.
Add the garlic and green onions; stir-fry for about one minute.
Add the sauce to skillet and stir to combine.
Remove from heat.
Serve over rice.
Serves 3 to 4.
_____


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 27, 2007)

That looks relly good.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks. It was good. Enjoy!


----------



## elaine l (Jul 27, 2007)

That looks great.  I think I will try it for my family (as soon as it cools off!)


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks yummy!


----------

